# Licence Renewal at 70



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Well 70 is almost upon me. I received my new licence to 2016 from DVLA this week.

I had my eyes tested when I came back (after 6 months of continental travel) in March. Had the medical on 19th April with my own doctor and sent the forms off the next day.

I have read often that people give up their grandfathers rights (C1+E) at 70 because they cannot be bothered with all the fuss. I didn't find the process a hassle.

I know that my health is up to scratch now and that I have 3 years of touring ahead of me. Yippee!

John


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Well done*

Hi
Well done you 
I hope when I get there (four years) it goes a smoothly

Paul


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How much did the doctor charge for the medical?

Just out of interest.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

pippin said:


> How much did the doctor charge for the medical?
> 
> Just out of interest.


We gave him £100. The practice manager quoted £115 and BMA suggest up to £150. He was reluctant to take that amount but we have a good relationship with him.

He will be retired before my next renewal so we will have to cultivate another doctor.

I know you can get it cheaper but it can result in delays as they still have to contact your own doctor to confirm your medical history.

John


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well all I can say was you were lucky.

As I type this, Duncan is at a Heart Specialist and then off to hospital for the treadmill..... and he only had a shoulder operation two weeks ago. I hasten to add, I refused to go with him as I think he is stupid to try a treadmill when he is supposed to be wearing a sling - so we had a row and he has gone... My point was he should wear it and IF they thought it ok for him to do the treadmill that would be ok.

Why has it come about. He started the process 3 months before his 70th which was on the 9th May. Filled in forms, had medical £80 - but that necessitated three visits as the Doctor kept signing and signed where Duncan should have, so it all had to be redone.... great start.

More forms came back, same questions, same answers, and then the same again, with 6 week intervals. Then letter, tell him to make appt for Specialist and treadmill... 

Why?

Well Duncan is healthy, BUT due to working in the Delta Region in Nigeria in 1999 and having been kidnapped, he was due to go back for another 8 week tour when his back/to/back guy phoned to say they were once again on red alert. This did not look good and we thought the week before he was due back he had a heart attack, it wasn't when they got him to hospital, they reckoned angina.... but due to where he was due to go back to, they then said belt and braces, we wouldn't normally do this, but wave your BUPA card and we will insert a stent. Done May 4th 1999. Absolutely no problems since, no puffers, nowt... No other problems etc. Takes only an asprin, a simvastin, and a 2.5mg bendroflumazide...so no real blood pressure problems.

So why all this - makes you wonder sometimes, why they like to waste money.

So pleased you had a good experience, but to be honest if this is every three years, it isn't worth it.

Carol


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

carol said:


> Well all I can say was you were lucky.
> 
> As I type this, Duncan is at a Heart Specialist and then off to hospital for the treadmill..... and he only had a shoulder operation two weeks ago. I hasten to add, I refused to go with him as I think he is stupid to try a treadmill when he is supposed to be wearing a sling - so we had a row and he has gone... My point was he should wear it and IF they thought it ok for him to do the treadmill that would be ok.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol

I started the process last year when Joan had her DVLA medical and I realised that I would struggle with the doctors eye test.

I went to the opticians and had a full test including field of vision test. I took the DVLA requirements in with me. I then contacted DVLA and they confirmed that if nothing had changed I would be able to renew my C1 entitlement.

I went again in March to the optician and had the eye test before arranging the medical as the doctor had suggested.

I had discussed the medical beforehand with the doctor.

I made sure the form was filled in properly before leaving the appointment.

The doctors test was height, weight, chest and heart soundings and joint movement. He had my records at hand and knew the family medical history.

I have well controlled hypertension and that was recorded on the form.

I planned ahead and everything went smoothly.

As a full timer my licence is an important part of my lifestyle.

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am now on to my second C1 licence and other than wearing the wrong glasses for my first application when I had to have an optician tell me that I would have passed without my glasses; no problems. Biggest hassle was getting a doctors appointment (£90 inc). (£75 inc the previous time).

Really do not get put off by the C1 form. The form makes very little sense but a phone call to the DVLA was most helpful. I think I am considered as a member of Her Majesties Forces in order to drive my 3.8 ton van, which is a bit silly.

Alan


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

I've just renewed my licence at 70 and had no hassle at all. The forms can be a bit daunting and confusing, and they may seem repetative on some questions. My doctor charged £90, and gave me a good examination when completing the D4 form. As the results were good I found this reassuring. When my licence came back I am approved for all sorts of things! :twisted: 
Pete


----------

